# What are Apple's top 5 current biggest mistakes?



## Ceroc Addict (May 10, 2005)

IMHO, these are:


iPod photo i.e. Not releasing an iPod video (or Newton II) from the get go.
Crippling the audio recording on the iPod.
Only having a "fast forward in 6 second increments" option on the iPod shuffle (i.e. it should have been more like a minute or two).
Not adding more buttons (or some other input option) to it's mouse/trackpads (esp. once it introduced a BT mouse)
Not putting 512MB into the Mac mini as standard

Technically, these aren't mistakes, because there's no indication as to whether Apple is actually working on these or not:


Not releasing an iTunes video store
Not releasing a 23" iMac
Not adding labelled chapter markers for audio files in iTunes/iPod

Kap


----------



## adambyte (May 10, 2005)

Heh. I'm going to do them backwards, Dave Letterman style, from weakest point to strongest point....

Current Biggest Mistakes... 
#5 The Dock needs to be more customizable, and more mouse friendly
#4 Two-button scroll-wheel mouse.... give us the option! You can do it better than everybody else!
#3 Genius Bars are under-staffed
#2 I'm more knowledgable than 9 out of 10 "Mac Specialists" at the Apple store, and yet they STILL haven't hired me... (3rd time applying)
#1 "AppleCare" has gone from too forgiving to too chincy. They used to replace half of your PowerBook is something was just a little wonky. Now they assume you abused the computer and want to charge you a million dollars.


----------



## MDLarson (May 10, 2005)

#1 One button mouse.
#2 One button mouse.
#3 One button mouse.
#4 One button mouse.
#5 Renaming Rendevouz to that other French name.


----------



## olivier.marian (May 10, 2005)

Order depends on your definition of a mistake: bad financial strategy ? your satisfaction as a user ? short term market share strategy ? converting PC users to mac ?

Anyway, some ideas after 10 days as a new Mac user (mac mini is a great weapon to gain market shares from PCs !!! )

1 - stupid but yes I would not change my logitech mx700 mouse to an apple one with one button, even if it is 100 times nicer. It should not be hard to build a nice 2 button wheel nice white mouse. And for a long time I thought that right click or wheeling was not implemented in mac since the mouse had only one button....

2 - When you start, you begin to install lots of things... and after 1 day your desktop is covered with mounted files, installation files.....  I am ok to chnage my habits and try not to mind where the files are on my hard drive, since OSX is supposed to handle it nicely for me, but please don't get my desktop that messy !!! I am quite a PC computer geek and now i handle it but many friends not very good in computing compalined about this

3 - iTunes is great at first sight, i even tried it on my PC, but again file management is messy. you end up with files everywhere..... When you have several computers at home and want to do some sharing and or backup, it is annoying. I understand it is how I feel it, but I heard several people saying so too.

4 - I Agree for the 256 Mo of RAM or the mini. I easily swaped for 1 Gb but most people won't be able to do it. (Why did they made such a hard way to open the mini ???  customising your mini would be a nice viral marketing tool, with websites reporting how every people changed things)

5 - a 4200rpm HDD is quite slow... in my mac mini. I'll use a firewire HDD for my music....


On the other hand, the mac mini is a great tool. it's a great way to move to the mac world, loaded with Tiger and Ilife you get a great value package.
I succeeded in  creating a DVD in minutes from my digital camera, and this is great. OSX is also BEAUTIFUL, i just spend hours playing with this interface. i'll test the musical ability soon. But i definitly not regret my buy and now would consider seriously a mac for my next computer


----------



## HateEternal (May 10, 2005)

olivier.marian said:
			
		

> 2 - When you start, you begin to install lots of things... and after 1 day your desktop is covered with mounted files, installation files.....  I am ok to chnage my habits and try not to mind where the files are on my hard drive, since OSX is supposed to handle it nicely for me, but please don't get my desktop that messy !!! I am quite a PC computer geek and now i handle it but many friends not very good in computing compalined about this



I don't understand your problem. Does your browser download to the desktop or something? I never get files on my desktop, unlike XP which always wants to put a shortcut. As far as the disk images go, I just hit the eject button in finder as soon as I am done installing, just as if I was ejecting the install CD.



> 3 - iTunes is great at first sight, i even tried it on my PC, but again file management is messy. you end up with files everywhere..... When you have several computers at home and want to do some sharing and or backup, it is annoying. I understand it is how I feel it, but I heard several people saying so too.



As long as you have ID3 tags on your mp3s I have always found that iTunes does a really nice job of organizing files by artist and album.


----------



## olivier.marian (May 10, 2005)

HateEternal said:
			
		

> I don't understand your problem. Does your browser download to the desktop or something? I never get files on my desktop, unlike XP which always wants to put a shortcut. As far as the disk images go, I just hit the eject button in finder as soon as I am done installing, just as if I was ejecting the install CD.


I guess by default everything downloaded goes to the desktop. And yes now i understood that most of things on the desktop are mounted volumes that you just have to eject, but this is not an obvious point for most users, and I have to confess that I also find it sometimes confusing when after downloading a compressed stuff, you end up with the compressed file, the mounted disk image and the program, with the same name, side by side... Don't get me wrong, I don't say it's a bad way , It's just confusing and , so far to my mind, not much more clever than what you get in the PC world where you end up with the zip file, the decompressed file, and at least the program usually in the program files folder. Again I'll easily get used to it, but do a crash test with a friend of yours not used to it, and check his reaction. It's not that easy to know what is the program and what is what you can eject or drag to the trash can.




			
				HateEternal said:
			
		

> As long as you have ID3 tags on your mp3s I have always found that iTunes does a really nice job of organizing files by artist and album.


Here I agree I should have pointed out that it's just trange to see itunes rearrange everything when you are used to manage by yourself, as it is mandatory in the windows world. 

Anyway thanks for your comments, I guess i'll get used to all this new way of using a computer and discover the beauty of it. I already am charmed.


----------



## Mikuro (May 10, 2005)

olivier.marian said:
			
		

> Here I agree I should have pointed out that it's just trange to see itunes rearrange everything when you are used to manage by yourself, as it is mandatory in the windows world.


I agree. I hate the way iTunes auto-organizes my collection. It always ends up splitting all my albums into umpteen folders if not all the tracks have identical Artist tags. Grrr. Fortunately, you can turn this off (Preferences -> Advanced -> uncheck 'Keep iTunes Folder Organized'). I do all my organization manually.

Anyway, my list:

1. 256 MB of RAM. It's painful. SOOOOOOO painful. I'm using a 256MB Mac mini. In Panther it was tolerable. In Tiger, just about everything comes with a 5+ second delay as my disk thrashes. ALL their machines should ship with AT LEAST 512MB. With Tiger, I feel like even that probably wouldn't be enough.

2. No upgradability. Tons of PC users (especially gamers) are completely put off by the lack of upgrade options for Macs. Only the G5 is upgradable in any real way, and even that isn't much (you're not gonna find any processor upgrades for your two-year-old G5). Apple should A) Give ALL their computers upgradeable graphics cards, and B) Produce their own processor upgrades for the G5s (and possibly their other models as well).

3. Safari is way too bare-bones. Give me some filters, PLEASE. I've always been a happy user of PithHelmet, but now with Safari 2.0, PithHelmet causes crashes way too much. As a result, there are really no good browsers for OS X. Firefox is intolerably un-Mac-like (the scrolling behavior alone makes it a chore to use), Camino has even fewer features than Safari, and iCab is ancient, and with Safari, I either have to tolerate regular crashes or have seizures from all the flashing. At the _very least_, add an option to disable animated gifs!!

4. The Finder. Seriously, you'd think it would get a little more attention, considering how important it is. From day 1, the Finder has been a mess. Windows always seem to want to appear with that god-forsaken toolbar (and the infinitely worse god-forsaken sidebar). And the few that I DO want to open with the toolbar never retain it. Give me some consistency, and make some damned sense. It's been, what, 4 years since OS X was first released? There's no excuse for the Finder to be anything but perfect at this point.

5. Smooth scrolling. It just sucks in its current form. Windows' scrolling has been smoother for _years_. It's not that hard, Apple. I've made my own OS X programs that scroll smoothly, but I've had to create my own scrolling behavior for it. First of all, Apple needs to make their "system-wide" smooth scrolling feature _really_ system-wide, rather than supporting just a handful of apps (not even the Finder! Yeesh!). And most importantly, they need to make it _actually smooth_. Right now it's very obviously a cheap hack tacked on top of the existing scrolling behavior. It's not smooth at all; it's stuttery and unresponsive. Scrolling with the arrow keys should obviously not use the standard key repeat rate for typing; it should continuously scroll as long as the key is down.


----------



## mrfluffy (May 10, 2005)

Mikuro said:
			
		

> I agree. I hate the way iTunes auto-organizes my collection. It always ends up splitting all my albums into umpteen folders if not all the tracks have identical Artist tags.



Apple-i > Info > Part of a compilation


----------



## kainjow (May 10, 2005)

MDLarson said:
			
		

> #1 One button mouse.
> #2 One button mouse.
> #3 One button mouse.
> #4 One button mouse.
> #5 Renaming Rendevouz to that other French name.


Um the one-button mouse, I think, was Apple's #1 most genius idea, albeit well hidden.

Why? It's why the Mac is the Mac as we know it today. If the one button mouse didn't stay and doesn't stay as default, Mac UI = Windows UI, and beginners would have just as much trouble understanding why they need a 2nd mouse button on their Mac as they would on their PC.

I think one of Apple's biggest mistakes is not appealing to gamers. If they don't start appealing to gamers (which is just about every male ages 15-25), they are losing out on a huge chunk of $$$. Once they get better gaming performance and compatibility and such, they'll win over the gamers. But right now the Mac has no purpose to gamers. It's worthless. Yay I can play about 5 decent games on it, but any new game that comes out won't be available for Mac until 6-12 months later, if there is any interest in porting it.

Also they need to get with a chip supplier who can provide them chips well. Motorola couldn't, IBM can't... I think getting AMD to create their PPC chips would be insanely great. If they can't get their chips up to par with Intel and AMD, it's going to hurt in the long run.


----------



## Krevinek (May 10, 2005)

kainjow said:
			
		

> Also they need to get with a chip supplier who can provide them chips well. Motorola couldn't, IBM can't... I think getting AMD to create their PPC chips would be insanely great. If they can't get their chips up to par with Intel and AMD, it's going to hurt in the long run.



Correction, IBM can't provide the chips that meet Apple's strict requirements for the Powerbooks. IBM is having no problems with supply right now, they are having problems meeting Apple's desire for an ultra-low power/heat G5 for the Powerbook. It is possible to make one off the current crop, but it would be rather large and bulky much like the big ol' Dell systems with the full-blown P4 systems plus cooling you can get now.

AMD wouldn't fare much better, I am afraid.


----------



## MDLarson (May 10, 2005)

kainjow said:
			
		

> Um the one-button mouse, I think, was Apple's #1 most genius idea, albeit well hidden.
> 
> Why? It's why the Mac is the Mac as we know it today. If the one button mouse didn't stay and doesn't stay as default, Mac UI = Windows UI, and beginners would have just as much trouble understanding why they need a 2nd mouse button on their Mac as they would on their PC.


YOU'RE WRONG!!!

Your argument might be valid in 1984 when people didn't know what a mouse was.  But most computer users know what a right-click is.  And what does Apple need?  _Switchers_.  What are these switchers familiar with?  _Two-button mice_.  I laugh at your assertion that a 2nd mouse button makes a Windows GUI... that's just dumb, sorry.


----------



## Viro (May 10, 2005)

If you've worked in tech support (I did when I was an undergraduate), you'll be surprised to see people being confused about two button mice. And... don't laugh, I've seen Oxford graduates who don't take kindly to computers too. These aren't dumb people, but something about computers just doesn't click with them. Or maybe they're smarter in Cambridge. Who knows .


----------



## kainjow (May 10, 2005)

MDLarson said:
			
		

> YOU'RE WRONG!!!
> 
> Your argument might be valid in 1984 when people didn't know what a mouse was.  But most computer users know what a right-click is.  And what does Apple need?  _Switchers_.  What are these switchers familiar with?  _Two-button mice_.  I laugh at your assertion that a 2nd mouse button makes a Windows GUI... that's just dumb, sorry.


Uh yea... have you ever actually gone out of your room and interacted with non-geeks and their PC's?

I worked for tech support for a while, and let me tell you PC users have no clue what the 2nd mouse button is for. The 2nd mouse button is only good for the 5% of computer users that are geeks. For everyone else it's just something else they have to learn unnecessarily.

Saying stuff like "you're dumb" doesn't help your theory here much...


----------



## ApeintheShell (May 10, 2005)

In Safari's Preferences you can select remove download list items after download, when safari quits, or manually(which is what you seem to have as default). Select a folder on your hard drive to download the files to; otherwise you'll have tons of files on your desktop.

I think the biggest mistake Apple did was listening to some of the wackos on this board.   ::ha::


----------



## kainjow (May 10, 2005)

Viro said:
			
		

> These aren't dumb people, but something about computers just doesn't click with them.


Exactly. Having 2 mouse buttons doesn't click with people. It never will. In fact, most computer topics won't ever click with people. You can't teach them what a contextual menu is, because not all programs support them. So you have to guess when to use them. Even Windows doesn't fully use the context menus, and they've been using 2 button mice forever.

My mom still has trouble knowing when to double click or single click. You think a 2nd mouse button would be something easy to learn when to use?


----------



## MDLarson (May 10, 2005)

OK, I'll retreat from my hard-line stance a little bit (and for the record, I didn't say "*you're* just dumb", I said "*that's* just dumb".  I would propose that even folks who are confused about the right-click might think that the Mac is limited in functionality.  The "more buttons the better" kind of thinking.

I just know what I know, and I do fully acknowledge the simplicity argument, I just think it's dated is all.


----------



## ksv (May 10, 2005)

MDLarson said:
			
		

> #5 Renaming Rendevouz to that other French name.



Yea, they should've called it "Freedom Discovery"


----------



## celeborn (May 10, 2005)

So you think Macs should have an additional level of complexity in the UI (which the mouse is part of) because some people might think that more buttons is better? OK...

And on to the problem of downloaded files - the whole concept of disk images is quite unintuitive to say the least. I mean... you download something, and then you end up with a "disk" that isn't a disk, and then you're supposed to "eject" it to get rid of it, and you're still left with the disk image you downloaded.


----------



## Mikuro (May 10, 2005)

I agree, disk images need to die, but that really isn't Apple's fault. Nobody's forcing developers to distribute their programs as disk images. They could (and should, IMO) be using zips. The Finder's got the functionality built in. You don't need any special software to expand them. And they work a lot more logically then disk images.

Disk images are really a throwback to the earlier days of OS X, before the standard zip compression included resource forks and before StuffIt properly supported Mac OS X apps. Back then, dmg was the only real choice.


As for the mouse buttons, I agree Apple should include a beefier one as an option, but ONLY as an option. We do NOT want Mac developers to start creating software with the assumption of three mouse buttons the way Windows developers do.

However, I also have to point out that Macs just don't need a second button anywhere near as much as Windows does, because of superior UI design. In Windows, it's practically impossible to work without using the right button. On Macs, that's not the case. And when you do need a contextual menu, it won't kill you to use the Control key (but most PC users aren't aware of the Control key).


----------



## MDLarson (May 10, 2005)

celeborn said:
			
		

> So you think Macs should have an additional level of complexity in the UI (which the mouse is part of) because some people might think that more buttons is better? OK...


_Stop... it's too late... I'm feeling frustrated..._

What is *more* complicated?  Asking somebody to...
A) Control-Click to empty the trash
B) Press-Click to empty the trash
C) Right-Click to empty the trash

What's the big freaking deal?  If you want to get nit-picky, the right-click option is the *simplest* solution because it requires a _normal_, straight-forward click with _one_ hand.

I feel so childish arguing about why right-click is better because of this and that... But on the other hand, WHY must the entire Mac experience be defined by a single mouse button?

Look, I can appreciate the simplicity.  However, nearly everyone I talk to *is* sophisticated enough to appreciate, understand, and use the right-click.  I'm sorry, but the only person I know who prefers a one-button mouse is my grandma (literally).  I know many more people who scoff at the Mac because of the one-button mouse.


----------



## michaelsanford (May 10, 2005)

I don't mean to be a jerk, but I can't believe we're having a 1/2 button mouse debate in 2005.

(Though I do believe that a two-button mouse is better, but that's all I'm saying, I'm not getting any more involved in this  )


----------



## Reality (May 10, 2005)

Well, I'll be honest when I say everyone I know who uses/used a PC knows what the right click does. A matter of fact, they (as well as myself at first) become confused by Apple single click mouse. They hold the mouse and right away wonder how are they going use this machine without the familiar right click option. The right click does their most simple of tasks (cut, past, info, ect) and now that is gone. (Thats how I was too) 

Right click just become a second nature thing to know when using a computer, and here I was with a Mac and no idea how to do that. Needles to say it did throw me back some and I personally seen this for anyone who has used a Windows at lest decently. The first thing they'll say to me is, "This feels weird..how do I right click?". The right click was taught to them right after they knew what the mouse was. So a single click and the need of keyboard pressing was just more complex then what they knew already to do the simple things.  

For switches, being able to right click is/be just a really simple way in getting comfy with the new surroundings. They(as well as I was) are familiar with the feature and know how to use it just like they would with Windows. I even dropped Apple's one button mouse for a two button one. Though it sounds odd, 2 buttons is more simple then pressing keys and then clicking. You can just think faster and more naturally but clicking a side button. Where without one, you have to pause and remember what key to press, find it, press it, then click. That's how it was for me and my friends who used my Mac for the first time. They always had trouble with that part till I got my new mouse. Now they can use it no problem.


----------



## Aeronyth (May 11, 2005)

Right clicking apps in the Dock and clicking Quit is just so much nicer than doing File>Quit or Apple+Q.

On the other hand, most of the stuff that can be done with a right click should be able to be done by a keyboard shortcut, which some would argue is better because then your hands don't have to leave the keyboard.  But for people that don't know much about computers, they obviously aren't going to start memorizing keyboard shortcuts, and the right-click is basically the most simple option.


----------



## sinclair_tm (May 11, 2005)

why are we stuck on the one button mouse?  i think that it is time that apple updates the mouse, but atleast they included in the os the abilty to plug in a two button and it just works. as far as itunes, i love it aranging for me.  it make slife so easy.


----------



## Satcomer (May 11, 2005)

sinclair_tm said:
			
		

> why are we stuck on the one button mouse?  i think that it is time that apple updates the mouse, but atleast they included in the os the abilty to plug in a two button and it just works.



I said once and I will say it again, as long as Steve Jobs is ALIVE and workers that adore him work at Apple, there will never be a two button mouse at Apple!


----------



## Scottfab (May 11, 2005)

there's no reason apple mice shouldnt be two button, besides the horrible excuse people like to pull called "tradition".


----------



## JonKemerer (May 11, 2005)

Two button mouse is probably my biggest gripe.  I have one, but it doesn't offer the same functionality as in Windows... which right click does a whole lot more.  i.e. in the Spotlight search results, you can't right-click and copy or cut.  In fact you can't even right-click    Yeah I could use my keyboard or go up to edit >> etc... but you get the idea (I'm lazy).

That's all


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 11, 2005)

multi-button mouse=better espose experience

get Show All Windows under the middle button, and youre laughing - it becomes second nature navigating through tons of windows when you don't have to look at the keyboard to do it....


----------



## j2603 (May 11, 2005)

not having a subscription service for iTunes.
check this out -- http://music.yahoo.com/unlimited/
and the songs are cheaper.


----------



## ziess (May 11, 2005)

..um I actually quite like the idea of being able to burn my music (that i've already payed for) onto CD for free actually. 79c to burn a track? No way!
Also, what about when online stores inevitably close/go bankrupt in the face of the iTunes behemoth/my internet connection goes down/i run out of tracks to download and I have to continue to paye $7 a month to listen to music that I own? 

You know in the UK there used to be a service in the 60s where you could phone a number to hear the current no1 from a payphone, you just pumped a coin in every minute or so. When the money ran out, so did the music.
Sound familiar?


----------



## j2603 (May 11, 2005)

".um I actually quite like the idea of being able to burn my music (that i've already payed for) onto CD for free actually. 79c to burn a track?"
- well, now you are paying 99c to burn it. 
"what about when online stores inevitably close/go bankrupt in the face of the iTunes behemoth"
- I am sure Yahoo will be around for a long time.
"my internet connection goes down"
- You will have all of the songs you like synched to your player.
" i run out of tracks to download"
- highly unlikely


----------



## Ceroc Addict (May 11, 2005)

The thing I don't understand is why doesn't Apple just create a multi-button mouse/trackball as an optional accessory? (the same way Kensington, Logitech, etc. have done for years).

They must be aware that there is a _large_ group of users (i.e. a market) who want a multi-button mouse (and would greatly prefer to buy Apple) - the thing would sell like hotcakes.

Kap


----------



## Satcomer (May 12, 2005)

Scottfab said:
			
		

> there's no reason apple mice shouldnt be two button, besides the horrible excuse people like to pull called "tradition".



How many times do I have to say it? *Steve Jobs will NOT ALLOW a two button mouse at Apple*. It is that simple. Game over.


----------



## aicul (May 12, 2005)

Satcomer said:
			
		

> How many times do I have to say it? *Steve Jobs will NOT ALLOW a two button mouse at Apple*. It is that simple. Game over.



Just one question, how many buttons did the NeXT have?


----------



## Satcomer (May 12, 2005)

aicul said:
			
		

> Just one question, how many buttons did the NeXT have?



Next was Unix. UNIX needs a multi-button mouse. I bet Jobs had to shallow his pride about using one. I bet if you ask every fomer NEXt person at apple, they would want/use mult-button mice. I bet Jobs still uses a one button mouse with his current personal Apples.


----------



## Scottfab (May 12, 2005)

Satcomer said:
			
		

> How many times do I have to say it? *Steve Jobs will NOT ALLOW a two button mouse at Apple*. It is that simple. Game over.


ok.... just because Jobs is a rich stuck up brat doesnt mean we shouldnt have one.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 12, 2005)

Satcomer said:
			
		

> Next was Unix. UNIX needs a multi-button mouse. I bet Jobs had to shallow his pride about using one. I bet if you ask every fomer NEXt person at apple, they would want/use mult-button mice. I bet Jobs still uses a one button mouse with his current personal Apples.



macOS is unix. but that it irrelavent, right? 

they should promote it as unlocking exposé, which a lot of people still think is useless eyecandy - there's only two useable hot corners at the end of the day, and a button is so much nicer. and i havent ctrl-clicked since i got my shite M$ mouse


----------



## Satcomer (May 12, 2005)

Scottfab said:
			
		

> ok.... just because Jobs is a rich stuck up brat doesnt mean we shouldnt have one.



It's not what I want. I already use a 5 button button mouse. If you really want one, by a USB multibutton mouse. Plug it in and just use it, most mice will work with no extra software. It is that simple.


----------



## Scottfab (May 12, 2005)

but I'm on a laptop. I'd like my trackpad to have 2 buttons built in rather than one.


----------



## King Shrek (May 13, 2005)

#1 No TV Advertising of Mac OS X
#2 No TV Advertising of Mac OS X
#3 No TV Advertising of Mac OS X
#4 Not Enough TV Advertising
#5 Not Enough TV Advertising

Go figure.


----------



## aicul (May 13, 2005)

Maybe the TV add could show a bunch of switchers using the mac mini and their old m$ keyboards and m$-2-button mouse.


----------



## King Shrek (May 13, 2005)

aicul said:
			
		

> Maybe the TV add could show a bunch of switchers using the mac mini and their old m$ keyboards and m$-2-button mouse.



Nah.  There's no excuse for Apple to be shy when it comes to marketing Mac OS X.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 14, 2005)

all they have to do is show the fluidity of the graphics in the dock, exposé, minimising, iphoto and the design in general.... 
ignorance can no longer be an excuse, lots of mac-haters have never actually used one since they used a system 7.5 in school....


----------



## Darkshadow (May 14, 2005)

Mikuro said:
			
		

> 2. No upgradability. Tons of PC users (especially gamers) are completely put off by the lack of upgrade options for Macs. Only the G5 is upgradable in any real way, and even that isn't much (you're not gonna find any processor upgrades for your two-year-old G5). Apple should A) Give ALL their computers upgradeable graphics cards, and B) Produce their own processor upgrades for the G5s (and possibly their other models as well).



That's not quite true.  Yes, right now, there's no G5 processor upgrades, but I doubt that will stay true.  And what's this about not being able to upgrade the graphics card?  The only ones you can't upgrade are the ones in the iMacs, eMacs, and Power/iBooks since those are built in.

But the G5s aren't the only ones upgradable in any real way.  I have a G4 I bought 5 years ago, in Jan 2000.  Came with a 5,400 RPM drive (28 GB), ATI Rage 128 card, 450 MHz processor, 256 MB RAM.  I still use this machine as my main machine.  It now has three 7,200 RPM drives (120 GB) (internally), 1.42 GHz processor upgrade, 1 GB RAM (and I'm probably going to be upping this sooner-than-later), and the original ATI Radeon that came out (I'll be upgrading this *really* soon - I'm missing out on the cool stuff in Tiger!  ).  Sure, I can't get the cutting edge stuff for it anymore, but it's still plenty upgradeable.  And very usable.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 14, 2005)

he meant, quite rightly, that only the top end tower macs are upgradeable.  thenagain, you can't upgrade a dell beyond extra memory anyway - it's all a myth.  you can only upgrade a home-made pc, generally


----------



## Satcomer (May 15, 2005)

I really wished they would have had room for two optical drives in the G5 tower. I also agree that the real lack of hardly any computer advertising on TV over the last few years have really cut into Apple potential sales.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 15, 2005)

what do you need another optical drive for?  they removed the option because the superdrive does everything an optical drive should do...

i miss the old apple adverts, they were very well done, and very slick, much like the products....

now all we get are the colourful, but a bit boring now, ipod ads


----------



## Satcomer (May 15, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> what do you need another optical drive for?



Disk Copy/Backup ....quickly!


----------



## King Shrek (May 15, 2005)

Satcomer said:
			
		

> Disk Copy/Backup ....quickly!



I second that.


----------



## ex2bot (May 22, 2005)

JonKemerer said:
			
		

> Two button mouse is probably my biggest gripe.  I have one, but it doesn't offer the same functionality as in Windows... which right click does a whole lot more.  i.e. in the Spotlight search results, you can't right-click and copy or cut.  In fact you can't even right-click    Yeah I could use my keyboard or go up to edit >> etc... but you get the idea (I'm lazy).




I can't think of any real situation where Windows has more complete context menu funtionality--except in Windows you can both cut and copy files. As far as Spotlight goes, Win XP doesn't even have a meta-data search function, so how can it do a better job than OS X?

Doug


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 22, 2005)

i've always found the macOS context menu... lacking. can't put my finger on it... just, i feel there are some things that would very intuitively go under a nice context menu...


----------



## lelereb (May 23, 2005)

1) upgrading prices/models every 6 months or more (the candidade switcher that take a look at apple prices in the wrong month probably don't give apple a second chance)
2) too big system upgrade once a year instead of more small upgrade (I hope that after Tiger Apple changes this strategy)
3) 1 year limited warranty (and ridiculously hightly apple care prices on some countries (323 in Italy for the 999 iBook.. simply ridiculous))
4) making pbook afraid of ibook
5) don't make a 17 TFT for the mass (good for the mini)
--
6) only two usb port on the mini
7) still 256 on the mini.. hurry up apple, hurry
8) one button mouse (pc users, and some mac user, don't understand it)


----------



## Scottfab (May 27, 2005)

Here's another one: having that stupid plus button instead of a real maximize button. most of the time, the plus button just changes one dimension in a bizarre or inconsequential way. I end up having to do it manually anyway.


----------



## aicul (May 27, 2005)

Scottfab said:
			
		

> the plus button just changes one dimension in a bizarre or inconsequential way. I end up having to do it manually anyway.



I'm part of that club also, wish I could have a "fill the screen "button.


----------



## Reality (May 27, 2005)

I'd like to add something, I wouldn't call it a mistake but it's a stupid thing Apple seems to do all the time. It's having the power buttons in some of the most awkward locations. Like on my eMac I have to reach across the side and feel all the way back, practically reaching at the end of the machine, then feel for and touch the power button to turn it on. What would make it so hard to have up front? You know, where it be easiest to find and press?  (this might have been mentioned already) It's just stupid to have it in hard to find places. The mini for example has it's power button on it's back too doesn't it? The mini is great because it takes up so little room you could tuck it away some where on your desk, but what be the point if you have to pull it out to turn it on each time?


----------



## Trendkill (May 31, 2005)

olivier.marian said:
			
		

> 2 - When you start, you begin to install lots of things... and after 1 day your desktop is covered with mounted files, installation files.....  I am ok to chnage my habits and try not to mind where the files are on my hard drive, since OSX is supposed to handle it nicely for me, but please don't get my desktop that messy !!! I am quite a PC computer geek and now i handle it but many friends not very good in computing compalined about this




You do relise.. when you run the .dmg file, it mounts the drive. if you then from there, copy the .app into your applications folder, you can then unmount it, delete the .dmg file and just run the app from the applications folder, never seeing another drive mount from that .app again, right?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 31, 2005)

i think he means, if you spend a day on the net downloading little things like screensavers, haxies, itunes vis. etc, they are mostly in the format [title].dmg.rar.sit etc, so you unpack the .sit, leaving a .dmg.rar.  you unpack the .rar leaving three files.  then you mount the disk image and you have four icons now (.dmg.rar.sit, .dmg.rar, .dmg and the actual mounted drive).  download 10 programs in this format and you have aquired 40 icons.  add to that any movies, images and sounds you may have downloaded and it mounts up...


----------



## fryke (May 31, 2005)

And the solution would be to

a) use a different default folder for downloads and confuse users as to where things go...

b) automatically delete downloads after a while and confuse users as to where things went...

c) ask the users after a certain amount of time whether he or she still needs some or other file and confuse them this way...

?


----------

